# Live Edge Bench - the first bench I've made - need tips



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Ok, so I bought this wormy funky group of 9 walnut boards - mostly 3/4" thick x 9" to 15" by 8' long for 50 bucks. 

This is the first piece I've put together. It's about 50" long, the legs are from the same board of wood.

Now, there's a crack which seems stable on one end of the top. Is it considered "bad form" not to address it with a bowtie or something else? Or, is it acceptable to leave it alone so long as the crack is stable? Personally, I don't mind it. I think it adds character.

Also, on the edges, should I clear all the bark? What do you all think? 

Now, I have to pivot the legs inward because the material is so thin and I needed to support the middle even with the rail coming down center. 

I value all your experience and advice. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Better pictures.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

nice looking bench. Personally, I'd go with a bowtie both for aesthetics and to be sure the crack doesn't get worse. Poke around in the forum and look for some of Daren't bowties ... he really does nice work and maybe it'll give you inspiration.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Nice bench, I like the design. I have made benches out of rough lumber with cracks and although the wood is thicker have not had problems later. 

As for the bark I have a chair that I built at least 10 years ago that still has bark on it.


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

Great table and with respect to the design - if you like it that's all that matters. Like the other guys I'm inclined to think you might want to check that crack. Below is a link to a piece I did using butterflies. In this case is was purely aesthetic, but you'll get the idea of how visually attractive they can be when using contrasting wood. 

http://brendancarpenter.com/featuredproject-2.html


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

That's for the input.

I've done one bowtie before as a practice run and I've already cut one to place in the crack. 

Now, I don't have a router/plunge router. So, how do I make the cut into the hard wood? I am thinking chisels all the way but if you guys know another way please tell!

Thanks again


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

drill out everthing you can before you go to work with the chisels.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/butterfly-inlays-split-boards-7263/
















.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link Daren.

I've begun working on cutting the to accept the bowtie. But, there is blowout underneath. I have the pieces to glue back into place and re-sand.

How do I prevent further damage?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Try working from both sides to the middle. Try drilling small holes through just inside your lines to transfer your layout to the other side.

Practice on scrap first.

Good luck, Bret


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

As many others said I like the design nice work!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great looking bench.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Ok,

So I've fitted the bowtie. I know it'll look better when sanded down and patched a bit more. They are very challenging! I'm always anxious when I see something looking sloppy -you know? I had to shim it in several(!) places. Ughhhhhh.

I used another piece of walnut from some cutoff from the same board. 

I really hope it turns out well. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that. You can fill any tiny gaps with glue/fine sawdust. Sanded down I think that will look just fine.

I do however like to make my bowties long grain, they are much stronger. (the grain running the length of the butterfly)








.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Good point - to stop the tie from splitting if there is a weakness in the piece. 

Well, I have another board with a near 12" split in it so I'll be getting plenty practice this coming week.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Here it is. I'm not especially happy with it but can't go back now.


----------

